# Help Fight the Healthcare Bill



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

As many have probably seen, the HealthCONTROL bill has many new taxes in it, including this 10% excise tax on Indoor Tanning.

While I have not read the whole bill, and there may not be anything in it CURRENTLY about tobacco or tobacco usage, there is sure to be, as there will not be enough funding for this debacle.

All the BOTL and Pipers are seen as a cash cow that no one will defend. To a certain extent, this is the truth, therefore we must do our best to fight this Behavioral Control and Taxation Legislation, before it does anymore damage.

Remember there were 219 people who voted for this bill, either right off the bat or they sold there vote with YOUR tax money.

These are people who believe that YOU do not have the right to live your life without someone watching over you and either outright eliminating your hobby/passion/etc.... or punishing you through your wallet if you do it (in this case smoking......or indoor tanning).

REPEAL THE BILL.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Also, in the reconciliation bill being debated in the Senate right now is legislation that will 100% END the job of my wife and I.

There is a Student Aid Financial Responsibility Act (SAFRA) that will make it illegal for any private bank from making student loans (sub and unsub). I my wife and I work for a student loan company and have been told we will in fact be let go, as will 2500 other people.

We have presented an alternative proposal that will save our jobs and the same amount of money:

Here is the legislative language of the proposal:
http://www.studentloanfacts.org/NR/...11146/StudentLoanCommunity_FinalLanguage1.pdf

Here is the press release regarding the proposal:
http://www.studentloanfacts.org/NR/...seStudentLoanCommunityProposalvFINAL07090.pdf

Here is the letter sent to Chariman Miller regarding the score of the proposal, in relation to SAFRA (keep in mind that recent adjustments to SAFRA have reduced the "savings" projected for this bill, which are not reflected in this letter):
http://www.cbo.gov/ftpdocs/105xx/doc10560/09-11-2009-CommunityProposalMillerLtr.pdf

I am not trying to tell anyone how to think, just saying I appreciate it if anyone does anything to advise their Senator of this being a bad idea (if you so believe that). It will make the US government one of the largest banks in the world.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This is so gross, but not the best place to discuss. If it turns into tobacco legislation then it's fair game. As it stands currently, while still horrible, it has little to do with tobacco.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> This is so gross, but not the best place to discuss. If it turns into tobacco legislation then it's fair game. As it stands currently, while still horrible, it has little to do with tobacco.


This is EXACTLY why this thing got passed. People said, "it does not affect me YET, so I won't speak up"

This has to do with your health. This has to do with GOVERNMENT employees making decisions about your health, because the thought is that you are incapable of making good decisions yourself.

Your Health is essentially your life. Nearly any decision you make can be related back to your health. The food you eat, the restaurants you visit, how fast you drive, what you drive, what you smoke, how much you work, where you work...

Once government employees have control over your healthcare, they have control over nearly every aspect of your life.

This is NOT just about smoking, this is about the freedom to enjoy life without being punished for it, or being able to enjoy it at all...

If we wait until it affects us, then it is too late.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> This is so gross, but not the best place to discuss. If it turns into tobacco legislation then it's fair game. As it stands currently, while still horrible, it has little to do with tobacco.


This is correct.



phatmax said:


> This is EXACTLY why this thing got passed. People said, "it does not affect me YET, so I won't speak up"
> 
> This has to do with your health. This has to do with GOVERNMENT employees making decisions about your health, because the thought is that you are incapable of making good decisions yourself.
> 
> ...


While I am in agreement with your point the fact remains that this is a forum that does not allow political threads. We decided to put this section here for issues that directly relate to tobacco legislation. Fortunately for now the healthcare bill does not. There are plenty of sites out there to express your views and opinion on this matter.

I am going to close this before it goes downhill. If anyone has what they feel is a legitimate reason that this should be reopened please PM me or another mod/admin and we will discuss it.


----------

